# Need XL Image. Please help!



## dankmd (May 3, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forums. I hope somebody out there can help me. My premiere XL TCD748000 hard drive went dead and I need an image to install on a new drive. Instant cake does have a disc for my series Tivo. Can someone help please!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I sent you a PM to the image. See the DvrBARS thread for the software to restore it.


----------



## dankmd (May 3, 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## mertz1974 (Oct 6, 2015)

My Premiere XL died as well. I have a replacement drive, but I need the image.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mertz1974 said:


> My Premiere XL died as well. I have a replacement drive, but I need the image.


PM sent.


----------



## thunderchild (Oct 7, 2015)

Please excuse my lack of knowledge , but would this image also work on a UK series 4 premiere Samsung SMT-C7101. looking at Wikipedia they seem to be similar .

If so could I please also have the image


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

thunderchild said:


> Please excuse my lack of knowledge , but would this image also work on a UK series 4 premiere Samsung SMT-C7101. looking at Wikipedia they seem to be similar .
> 
> If so could I please also have the image


It would never work. They're completely different hardware.


----------



## mertz1974 (Oct 6, 2015)

ggieseke said:


> pm sent.


thank you!


----------



## El_Capitan (Mar 16, 2016)

mertz1974 said:


> My Premiere XL died as well. I have a replacement drive, but I need the image.


Same here!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

El_Capitan said:


> Same here!


PM sent.


----------



## El_Capitan (Mar 16, 2016)

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------

